# Deals and Offers on Domains and Hosting Here



## Tarun Singh (Dec 28, 2013)

If you have found an online deal and offer for domain name and hosting,that is running and want to share it then do so in this thread.

Give a link (if the link is different from home page )

A brief description (unless it's self explanatory)

If it has an expiry date or usage limitation then state that too

Post in brief what user has to do in order to get the offer.

PS : Recently I was searching for a domain name for my blogger hosted blog and had a very hard time in getting the best deal.At last,I got a .net domain for Rs 49 from BigRock.in.They were holding a offer having 9999 .net domain for Rs 49 where user had to share the offer on Facebook OR Twitter and get a coupon on mobile and enter it while checkout to get at Rs 49.So to help others and get help too,I am creating this thread.Hope that all new website and blog builders will find it useful.

*.COM domain for just Rs 99 By BigRock.in*

How to get .Com deal :-

Visit Offer page here

Search for Domain and click Search

Add to cart

Apply Coupon Code : *BRC9O9MCUPNXUA8*

Sign up with new account to see discount

Make Payment of just Rs 99

*.COM domain for just Rs 109 By GoDaddy.com*

How to get .Com deal :-

Visit Offer page here of GoDaddy

Search for Domain and click Search

Add to cart

Apply Coupon Code : INDOMAIN16

Sign up with new account to see discount

Make Payment of just Rs 109


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for starting thread 
Might be I will move toward paid solution than free blog 

Just one question!
How it will affect the SEO, if I'll change blog's domain to paid one.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Thanks for starting thread
> Might be I will move toward paid solution than free blog
> 
> Just one question!
> How it will affect the SEO, if I'll change blog's domain to paid one.


SEO will not be affected.For few days,your old blogspot URL will show on search result and redirect to custom domain.Later custom domain will start showing after few days.I have bought yesterday itself and I think I have made a good decision because no matter how good your blogspot site is,it don't get that much attention and respect which a custom domain gets.
You can see my blog in my signature.


----------

